# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Lỗi mở file artcam. nhờ giúp cách khắc phục.

## vanlam1102

máy tính em chạy artcam 2010 sp4.
có nhiều file cũng đuôi art nhưng e lại mở không dc, xin các bác chỉ giúp e cách khắc phục ạ.
em xin cám ơn.



em có quay video lại.

----------


## vanlam1102

có ai biết chỉ em với

----------


## dangtantu1988

chưa xài nên không biết đc, anh chỉ em cách cài art 2010 đi anh. 
nguyên nhân không mở đc là do file khong cùng phiên bản đó anh, art do có nhiều bản bị rút gọn và hạn chế, nên khi lưu file art cũng sẽ bị hạn chế luôn, bằng chứng là máy em xài cả 2 bản , 2008 và 2009.

----------


## vanlam1102

> chưa xài nên không biết đc, anh chỉ em cách cài art 2010 đi anh. 
> nguyên nhân không mở đc là do file khong cùng phiên bản đó anh, art do có nhiều bản bị rút gọn và hạn chế, nên khi lưu file art cũng sẽ bị hạn chế luôn, bằng chứng là máy em xài cả 2 bản , 2008 và 2009.


^^ anh xài win 7 hay win XP. Xp thì dễ cài hơn ^^

----------


## dangtantu1988

quá tuyệt vợi, em xp anh ơi, giúp e với, em đam mê art và thích nhưngc cái gì mới, nhưng k thể cài đc

----------


## vanlam1102

Dây là link dow Artcam 2010 SP4. Torrent nhé. anh dow về.
Artcam 2010 hơi khó cài một chút. ^^.

Phần mềm
http://www.mediafire.com/download/rl...p4.x32.torrent

thuốc chữa.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/0v...M+2010+SP4.rar

Phần mềm Remove Watermark V0.8 (x32 & x64)
http://www.mediafire.com/download/nh...x32_&_x64).rar

Trong khi cài đặt, nếu được hỏi khởi động lại máy a đừng khởi động lại.

1 -Sau khi download đầy đủ về, các bác tiến hành giải nén ta sẽ được thư mục chứa phần mềm.

2 - Tiến hành cài đặt bằng cách thực thi file "Setup.exe" ngay trên thư mục gốc.

3 -Đến phần cài đặt trình điều khiển Sentinel. Các bác chọn Custom setup. 

4- Chép 2 file "dcam.paf" và "delcam.reg" trong thư mục "PM2011" trong thư mục gốc vào thư mục "C:\dcam\config\pass\..." ( thư mục không có sẵn nên a phải tạo thư mục trước rồi mới paste vô )

5- Chạy file "delcam.reg" bấm "yes" nếu win hỏi!

6- Copy thư mục ""32_bit MultiKey" và file "Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider.exe" trong "Iso\PM2011\" vào thư mục "C:\dcam\"

7- Chạy file "C:\dcam\Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider.exe" nhấn "Next" và "Yes"

8- Tại cửa sổ của chương trình Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider, chọn "Enable Test Mode" và nhấn "Next", không khởi động lại cho dù có yêu cầu.

9-Tại cửa sổ của chương trình Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider, chọn "Sign a System File" và nhấn "Next",
nó sẽ hiện ra cửa sổ "Insert filename".
Anh tìm đường dẫn file MultiKey.sys
Ví dụ: C:\dcam\32_bit MultiKey\MultiKey.sys

10- Cũng Tại cửa sổ của chương trình Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider, chọn "exit" và nhấn "Next". (Thoát hoàn toàn chương trình Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider)

11- Download file "RemoveWatermarkX32.exe"

12- Chạy file "RemoveWatermarkX32.exe" , nhận "y" khi được hỏi. (apply this patch).

13-Copy "Patch_2010\ArtCAM2010timepatch.exe" tới thư mục "C:\Program Files (x86)\ArtCAM 2010\Exec" ... Bấm next cho đến hết các bước ( có 4 bước thì phải ^^ )

14- Copy "Patch_2010\Wizards_timepatcher.exe" to "C:\Program Files (x86)\ArtCAM 2010\Exec\Wizards\Exec" ...  Chạy "Wizards_timepatcher.exe" và apply patch.

Để cho chắc ăn là đã cài driver cho mutikey, a vô thư mục  “C:\dcam\32_bit MultiKey” chạy Install MultiKey, khi máy báo hiệu có phần cứng mới kết nối là ok.

Khởi động lại máy và chạy artcam.

----------

dangtantu1988

----------

